# How To Choose the Right ATV Helmet



## VS_Goose

*Do you have a cheap head?*

I have always been of the opinion that when riding off road vehicles you must protect the single most important decision-making part of your body and that’s your head. However I have noticed that in the passing years many people choose to buy the cheapest ATV helmet they can find all the while not knowing if it would even protect them in a crash. To make matters worse people will by their children even cheaper head protection. This short read will hopefully help you make the right decision when choosing a helmet.

Let’s take a brief glance into the many certifications that can be found on the legitimate helmets at your local dealer. We have all seen the DOT, SNELL and ECE stamps usually tucked down at the bottom of the backside of your helmet, but we want you to understand what each one means.

Check out the article here: How To Choose the Right ATV Helmet - ATV.com


----------

